# Blowing Bearings



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a Traxas VLX3500 motor that keeps on blowing the bearing on the wire input side.We run on the hot side around 230 degrees.Armature endplay is at .012-.020 as per the instructions.Traxas rebuild kits are running $19.00 and getting expensive.Always the same bearing is letting go.What am I doing Wrong.I have had many carefree hours out of this motor before it blew up.Now it seems I only get a few laps out of it.I'm are running a 3c 11.1 volt lipo.in a Slash with 18t pinion and 86t spur.We run on a small dirt oval track.Anyone have any ideas?Thanks for the feedback.....Scotty


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah get off the 230 degrees. your ruining your motor. You need to drop a tooth. On 1/10 scale why would you run 3 cell 11.1 volts. If your running dirt you can't use that much power. Most all mfts agree 170 degrees is as safe as you can go. Your melting the grease and oil out of bearings.


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

230 is BAD!!! You need to drop atleast 3-4 teeth on pinion. let that 3cell do the work not the motor. plus, if it runs that hot all the time the rotor is probably toast.
get a new rotor and gear down, you should see a big difference in speed and longevity.


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Scotty You have set up your truck to do 60mph in a big parking lot. Your on a small dirt track you said. After your timed race your motor should come off about 150 degrees. Just cause a mft says xxx max temp doesn't mean you can hit that alot. Gear down to a 15 or 16 pinion to start, Or leave that gear in and go to 2 cell. Your motor is probably weak and shot now. Between motor KV's and multi cell battery volts you can go well past what any motor bearings can handle in rpm's............


----------



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the great feedback folks.Sometimes learning experiences are costly.I will experiment with gearing and running times to keep temps down.After running the 11.1volt 3s batts the performance level of the 7.4 is just not as impressive.If I cant get my temps down I will just have to go back them.Thanks Again,
Scotty


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

not sure if anyone else heard this but track i hang at a guy was told by traxxs this .... running at 200 all day long is fine .... mmmm NOT!!! for me ... i hate even hittin 150 with my brushless motors.. 

but yes running at them temps well brun ur bearings fast ... also upkeep .. depending on how u run ur truck .. clean them once a wek or 2 weeks or once a month so on .. 

i soak in WD40 shake them and replace with clean wd40 and shake again like 2 or 3 times then spin them n see hwo they feel .. replace as needed..


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Custom -WD40 is a joke for lube or oil. It is a water displacer and can be a penatrant. It is strickly solvent and nothing is left behind in 2 days. Put 1 drop of 3 N 1 oil in each bearing and thats good for months. It is OK to clean bearings with WD40.


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Scotty your typical. If you can't live without the speed don't complain bearings are $19 LOL No they can't run everytime at 200 degrees. Motor will not live long. Thats like if you put brick on your car gas peddle you think the motor will last long?


----------



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

OK speedster I got it,I come on this site seeking advice from folks who are experienced.Not for a bashing.Most people in the R/C neighborhood are quite happy to give their advice and experiences to help out the people who are learning.I'm not whining,I will continue to move foreward and enjoy this hobby.If I tear up parts I will replace them,and learn as I go....Thanks for your all your help. Scotty


----------



## only oval (Jan 9, 2009)

scotty088 said:


> OK speedster I got it,I come on this site seeking advice from folks who are experienced.Not for a bashing.Most people in the R/C neighborhood are quite happy to give their advice and experiences to help out the people who are learning.I'm not whining,I will continue to move foreward and enjoy this hobby.If I tear up parts I will replace them,and learn as I go....Thanks for your all your help. Scotty


I don't think anyone is bashing you, just telling you why the motors and bearings are not lasting. They can't take that kind of heat on a regular basis.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

scotty088 said:


> OK speedster I got it,I come on this site seeking advice from folks who are experienced.Not for a bashing.Most people in the R/C neighborhood are quite happy to give their advice and experiences to help out the people who are learning.I'm not whining,I will continue to move foreward and enjoy this hobby.If I tear up parts I will replace them,and learn as I go....Thanks for your all your help. Scotty


I don't know if this would be legal (or even if that is an issue), or if you would want to spend the money, but you might consider getting a motor that can run on 3S and not get that hot. A Novak HV6.5 or HV5.5, for instance, has about the same rated KV as the Velineon but has more "mass" to absorb the heat and more surface area to disssipate it. Guy on RC-Monster occasionally runs a HV4.5 on 3S in a Slash, but he says he can't pull full throttle because the thing has too much power. Might be something you would like.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

speedster1919 said:


> Custom -WD40 is a joke for lube or oil. It is a water displacer and can be a penatrant. It is strickly solvent and nothing is left behind in 2 days. Put 1 drop of 3 N 1 oil in each bearing and thats good for months. It is OK to clean bearings with WD40.


well i should reword things when i post in other post as i dont run like bashin and not rebuild things once a month or year or when ever.. i redo my bearings once a week to every other week ... so yes WD40 works good for me as i race the rc not bash it ..

so its a big diff to what you guys do and i do i guess.. 



WD-40 is the ultimate multi-purpose problem solver. WD-40 cleans/degreases, penetrates to loosen up stuck parts, prevents corrosion and is a light lubricant. < just a fyi tho ..


----------

